# Regularly-Scheduled Eifie-Dragon Smackdown



## nastypass (May 31, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Dragon II*[/size]

*Eifie's active squad*

 *Nando* the female Combusken <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Angelina C. Wings of Fairykiss* the female Espeon <Synchronize> @ Wise Glasses
 *Plum Seed* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll> @ Eviolite
 *Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Barfie* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lansat Berry
 *Cirrus* the male Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Sachet
 *topping percentage* the male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Diamond Dust Manhattan Café* the female Spritzee <Healer> @ Sachet
 *Aimable's L'Instant Magic* the female Swirlix <Sweet Veil> @ Whipped Dream


*Dragon's active squad*

 *Red Freezie* the female Weavile <Pressure> @ Weakness Policy
 *Ron DeLite* the male Tyranitar <Sand Stream> @ Lucky Egg
 *Unpleasant* the male Pidove <Super Luck> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dees* the female Taillow <Guts> @ Toxic Orb
 *Curry Rice* the female Fletchinder <Gale Wings> @ Flying Gem
 *Melancholy* the female Numel <Oblivious> @ Eviolite
 *Amaretto* the male Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *frickin dragon* the female Aurorus <Refrigerate> @ Rocky Helmet



Eifie said:


> Hey! I was looking forward to seeing you, DRAGON! My rival should be strong to keep me sharp!
> 
> While working on my POKéDEX, I looked all over for powerful POKéMON! Not only that, I assembled teams that would beat any POKéMON type!
> 
> ...


The Official Coin Flip of the AASBL™ has decreed:
Eifie commands,
Dragon commands,
Walker refs without any knowledge of Mario lore whatsoever.


----------



## Eifie (May 31, 2015)

ah yes, your regularly-scheduled Eifie commands first in your Eifie-Dragon smackdown...

Friends! Let's have at it! Diamond Dust Manhattan Café and Aimable's L'instant Magic magical transformation sequence go~~!★☆★☆

 

This requires Much Thought, so I shall command later in the day...


----------



## Eifie (May 31, 2015)

(Ron DeLite actually has Sand Stream now, right?)

All right! To start, Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, I would like a *Trick Room*. Aimable's L'Instant Magic, just, uh, *make it rain*. Make sure they've both moved before you do. If they try to Swagger you or Roar at you, *Magic Coat* it back and push your commands back an action.

Once you've got Trick Room set up, Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, eat into frickin' dragon with *Flash Cannon*s if you can hit him. Aimable's L'Instant Magic, once you've used Rain Dance (if they switch the weather back, though, don't bother using it again) give Ron DeLite some... what do you mean you don't learn Moonblast?! Fine, just *Play Rough* if you can hit. As before, *Magic Coat* Roar and Swagger. At least right now the island's probably too tiny for either of those huge beasts to Dig, so there's that. But my dreams of Twin Flash Cannon Moon Blast ~Pop Cure~ have been shattered...

If either of you can't use whatever non-offensive move, switch to your offensive command for that action. If you're using an offensive move and can't hit, I guess that is just too freakin' bad, because I'm out of conditionals. Try, uh, _not_ using it in that case, though...

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café: *Trick Room / Magic Coat ~ Flash Cannon @ frickin dragon / Magic Coat / Trick Room ~ Flash Cannon @ frickin dragon / Magic Coat / Trick Room*

Aimable's L'Instant Magic: *Rain Dance / Magic Coat ~ Play Rough @ Ron DeLite / Magic Coat / Rain Dance ~ Play Rough @ RonDeLite / Magic Coat / Rain Dance*

so much for Much Thought lmao whatever

edit: LMAO I MEANT PLAY ROUGH


----------



## Dragon (Jun 1, 2015)

oooo okay let's see what we have in these here movepools

Alright, Ron; we've got a speed advantage for once and I would not like to lose it! So let's try for some flinch hax with an Iron Head at Diamond Dust. Next, if you successfully flinched her, she should try to use Trick Room again, in which case you can try to land a Stone Edge on Aimable; If she uses Flash Cannon though, I want you to Spite it. Finish with... an Iron Tail at Aimable, let's say.

Ron: *Iron Head @ Diamond Dust ~ Stone Edge @ Aimable / Spite @ Diamond Dust ~ Iron Tail @ Aimable*

frickin dragon... frick for short? frick for short. First, you're gonna use Iron Head at Diamond Dust as well; if she flinches, use Encore next at Aimable so she's locked into Rain Dance! If Trick Room goes through, though, then we'll just blast away with an awesome Refrigerate Hyper Beam instead!!! Aim at Diamond Dust, then at Aimable. If you Encore'd Aimable last action, use Hyper Beam at Diamond Dust now instead.

frick: *Iron Head @ Diamond Dust ~ Encore @ Aimable / Hyper Beam @ Diamond Dust ~ Hyper Beam @ Aimable / Hyper Beam @ Diamond Dust*


----------



## nastypass (Jun 6, 2015)

If the island's resolution were high enough, the battlers might have understood each other's intentions a little better. Dragon, having read Eifie's brash and gloating challenge, came prepared for a true knock-down drag-out of a fight. She sent out her Pokémon from balls enchanted by Koopa wizards from distant lands, and Ron and frickin' dragon appeared in their final dinosaurid forms. Eifie, however, had only written the challenge as a joke. If one took a black light to the message tacked to the Challenge Board (as Dragon was _clearly_ supposed to know to do - who did she think anonymously mailed her the My First Case detective kit last month?), they would see that it was a friendly invitation to a play date. She thought Tyranitar and Aurorus poor choices for playmates, especially given the sand that was now blotting out the clear skies on the island. Still, she had only brought two Pokémon for the day, so she would have to make this work.  Diamond Dust Magical Café and Aimable's l'Instant Magic emerged in a bubbly display, full of rainbows and ribbons that scattered and tore in the sandy wind.

Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Glowing, but you can't tell.

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil, Gooey> @Whipped Dream

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Spitting sand off her tongue.

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Basking in the sand.

frickin' dragon (F) <Refrigerate> @Rocky Helmet

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Looming.

*-1: PLUCK THE PIRANHA FLOWER-*​
With a tweet of the ref's whistle, Dragon's team charged forward. Their goal was obvious to anyone looking at their path from above: they were bum rushing right into the Diamond Dust Manhattan Café with every hope of stopping her before she could even start. Ron, reaching her first, lifted her up and tossed her into the air like a football. On the descent, he smashed his now-glowing forehead straight into her, sending her flying straight toward his teammate. Frick, having practiced this technique many times before the battle, gave the Spritzeeball a headbutt of her own, straight down off a cliff and into an upended green pipe.

Aimable's l'Instant Magic was by now running very, very far away from the two massive dinosaurs that had all but proven to her their ability to swallow her and her friend whole. Simultaneously, she'd wager. Still, this was just a... a tactical retreat! Yeah. No true _Instant Magic!_ would ever run from a fight. She was simply finding a good spot to perform her command. As she got further away, she began to segue from her all-out sprint to something with more pirouettes. She was no natural at the style, but it did the trick. A fog formed around her, and slowly it lifted up to become dark clouds. The winds died down, and the clouds burst, rain washing the sand and dust off the grass and over the cliffs. There was a splash, and DDMC launched out of the pipe unfazed. Her eyes were glowing, and the other battlers became uneasy with the island. There didn't seem to be so much distance between the sides before... and why did their legs seem to be moving so awkwardly?

[Ron- HP: 100%, PP: 95%; frick- HP: 100%, PP: 95%] [DDMC- HP: 76%, PP: 95%; AIM- HP: 100%, PP: 95%]​
Frick shrugged it off, and drew her head back to fire her attack. She opened his mouth, and... yawned. She had definitely not meant to yawn there. She paused for a moment to consider the ramifications, but a moment too long. There was a flash of light, and a beam of bright silver light hot on its trail. It connected squarely with frick's throat, forcing her to take yet another moment to regain her breath.  AIM felt reassured by her teammate's successful attack, and translated that confidence by bounding toward Ron. She skittered past his towering frame, drawing his attention to one side of his back before climbing up onto his back. She jumped up and down on the base of his tail, landing hard on her pixie-dusted feet each time. With every jump, she adjusted her trajectory forward, bouncing between the Tyranitar's two spiny ridges until she finally reached the head. There she struck down hard, and leapt one last time and landed in front of him. Ron rubbed his forehead in irritation. The urge to strike the puffball now was strong, but he restrained it. 

Instead, he directed his spiteful feelings toward Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, who had interrupted his ally's attack. His anger began to literally seep from him as a black tar. The thick droplets slowed, and suddenly shot forward in unison from Ron's hide. They struck DDMC all over, coating her for a brief moment before fading into the ether. While all this was happening, frick finally managed to find her breath. She raised her head back once again, opened her jaw, and gathered a tremendous amount of energy in a white-hot ball. The orb pulsed, changed to an icy blue colour, and released its energy in a wide beam toward Aimable's as she ran away from Ron. AIM felt a slight chill, but nothing more, as she got out of the beam's way. Diamond Dust, however, felt quite a bit more than that. The instant the spiteful tar evaporated, she received a blast of pure energy at sub-arctic temperatures on the nose.

[Ron- HP: 84%, PP: 90%; frick- HP: 84%, PP: 84%] [DDMC- HP: *65%*, PP: 91%; AIM- HP: 100%, PP: 91%]​
Diamond Dust Magical Café shook the thin layer of frost off her mask. She gathered steel type energy into it once again, but it seemed to require more concentration now, as if something malevolent were harassing it and attempting to siphon it away from her. There was a flash of light as she overcame it, and with a look of determination that couldn't melt even in the face of jet fuel, shot forth a steel-typed beam. The silvery beam smacked frick in the ribs, knocking the wind out of her again for a brief second. Aimable's l'Instant Magic took advantage of the opening to play with Ron again. She skittered down around his feet, gnawing here and there against his rough thighs. By the fourth or fifth blow, the Tyranitar decided he'd had enough. He pivoted around and coated his tail in a shimmering metal film while he shoved AIM away with one foot. She was undeterred, overconfident in the heat of her attack. She jumped up to resume, and was promptly knocked back down with one swiped of Ron's iron-coated tail. She began to pick herself up from the mud when she was knocked back into the air once again, now by a vengefully-cold laser from frick's general direction. She landed, and picked her shivering body up from the mud.

*-STAGE CLEAR-*​
Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 65% (CAPPED)
Energy: 83%
Status: Only slightly tired.

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil, Gooey> @Whipped Dream

Health: 65%
Energy: 87%
Status: The rain is making it hard for her to warm up after frickin' dragon's attack.

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 68%
Energy: 84%
Status: Not in a forgiving mood.

frickin' dragon (F) <Refrigerate> @Rocky Helmet

Health: 68%
Energy: 73%
Status: _'Show her what happens when you run from attacks.'_

Numbers:
Ron DeLite- Health: 100 - 16 (Play Rough) - 16 (Play Rough) = 68; Energy: 100 - 5 (Iron Head) - 5 (Spite) - 6 (Iron Tail) = 84.
frickin' dragon- Health: 100 - 16 (Flash Cannon) - 16 (Flash Cannon) = 68; Energy: 100 - 5 (Iron Head) - 11 (Hyper Beam) - 11 (Hyper Beam) = 73.
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café- Health: 100 - 12 (Iron Head) - 12 (Iron Head) - 20 (Hyper Beam) = 65 (CAPPED); Energy: 100 - 5 (Trick Room) - 4 (Flash Cannon) - 8 (Flash Cannon) = 83.
Aimable's l'Instant Magic- Health: 100 - 20 (Hyper Beam) - 15 (Iron Tail) = 65; Energy: 100 - 5 (Rain Dance) - 4 (Play Rough) - 4 (Play Rough) = 87.

Notes:
-Literally all I know about Mario 64 is from watching a very fast-paced walkthrough video of this island. Regret.
-Miraculously, Diamond Dust Manhattan Café did not flinch from either Iron Head. The unbending will of she who fires off steel beams.
-The island became huge when DDMC came back out of the pipe. This means essentially nothing, but it sure looked cool in my head when she burst out into the air with her eyes glowing and space warping around her.
-It is raining (6 more actions). 1.25 multiplier on water moves, etc.
-Trick Room is in effect (4 more actions). Move order is DDMC < AIM < frick < Ron.
-Dragon commands first.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 18, 2015)

This is like the second worst possible outcome of that round..... I should really know better than to rely on hax oops

Ron: we don't have much of a movepool for smashing tiny fairies, unfortunately, so we're gonna stick with some Iron Tails, inaccurate though they may be. Hit Diamond Dust twice and then finish with an Iron Defense, why not.

If DDMC protects/detects on the first two actions or if you're Taunted on the last, switch to Power-up Punch at Aimable.

*Iron Tail @ Diamond Dust / Power-up Punch @ Aimable ~ Iron Tail @ Diamond Dust / Power-up Punch @ Aimable ~ Iron Defense / Power-up Punch @ Aimable*

frick: we're gonna start with a Safeguard and then spam Iron Tail too, I think, but at Aimable instead. But if either of your opponents puts up a medium or large Substitute, wreck it with a Hyper Beam! (If you can't tell what size it is though, just go back to Iron Tail instead.) And if your target protect/detects, let's bring back the Sandstorm.

*Safeguard / Hyper Beam @ Diamond Dust/Aimable / Sandstorm ~ Iron Tail @ Aimable / Hyper Beam @ Diamond Dust/Aimable / Sandstorm ~ Iron Tail @ Aimable / Hyper Beam @ Diamond Dust/Aimable / Sandstorm*

bluh


----------



## Eifie (Jun 18, 2015)

I COULD BE STRATEGICAL AND SHIT, but that would ruin the point of the smackdown, right?!

The last thing Ron used was Iron Tail, so without further ado, Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, *Disable* it straight away! He doesn't even have any orders for when he physically cannot use Iron Tail, so who knows what he'll do? Intrigue! Mystery! Drama! Then just... actually, you know what? I have a hilarious idea.

IT IS RAINING. WE ARE ON AN ISLAND. BOTH OF YOUR OPPONENTS ARE WEAK TO WATER. AIMABLE'S L'INSTANT MAGIC: *SURF* THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYONE. HELL YEAH. Well, really, you only need two, so be patient a bit and *toss some cotton candy around* first.

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, that's kind of gonna hurt, so get some of that health back with some *Draining Kiss*es, first at Ron and then smooch the frick out of frick. Aimable, be sure to let Diamond Dust use her move before each Surf so the cap doesn't stop her from kissing the life out of 'em!

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café: *Disable @ Ron deLite ~ Draining Kiss @ Ron deLite ~ Draining Kiss @ frickin' dragon*
Aimable's L'instant Magic: *Cotton Guard ~ SURF ~ SURF*

edit: oh yeah, Aimable, also *drop your Whipped Dream* straight off. I don't want your goo getting on your assailants and giving them the speed advantage :(


----------



## Byrus (Aug 9, 2015)

Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 65% (CAPPED)
Energy: 83%
Status: Only slightly tired.

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil, Gooey> @Whipped Dream

Health: 65%
Energy: 87%
Status: The rain is making it hard for her to warm up after frickin' dragon's attack.

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 68%
Energy: 84%
Status: Not in a forgiving mood.

frickin' dragon (F) <Refrigerate> @Rocky Helmet

Health: 68%
Energy: 73%
Status: _'Show her what happens when you run from attacks.'_

*Round two*​
Shivering a little, Aimable fumbles about in her thick coat and draws out her whipped dream. Somewhat regretfully, she tosses the sticky treat aside, hopefully out of reach of her opponents' grubby paws. With that done, she sets about the noble task of fluffing herself up further, and hopefully gaining back a bit of warmth in the process. Humming to herself, Aimable's puffy coat explodes outwards, rapidly reaching absolutely ridiculous levels of fluffiness. Her new, denser coating leaves her looking even more like a cotton ball than before, and she rolls about happily, thankful for her new and adorable protection.  

Diamond Dust gives a chirp of approval at her partner's new coat. Maximum cuteness achieved! But Ron Delite clearly doesn't agree, judging by the disdainful look on his craggy face. Diamond Dust flitters upwards, looking at Ron crossly, her eyes glowing a bright pink. She flits around in front of his face, chirping incessantly. How dare he not appreciate the fluff! Ron gives a low, rumbling growl and swats ineffectively at the bothersome fairy, but it seems Diamond is intent on doing more than just annoying him. Ron can feel her worming her way into his mind, scrambling his thoughts and making him light-headed. Ron bellows angrily and stamps his huge foot, while Diamond Dust flutters away, giggling mischievously. Delite rubs his head and grumbles to himself, still feeling addled. What the heck did that pesky fairy just do?!

Frickin' Dragon glances at Ron worriedly as she sets about getting a safeguard ready. She's not entirely certain what happened there, but hopefully this added protection will put a stop to any more shenanigans. Closing her eyes, she hums softly as a soft green light surrounds her and her partner, encasing them in its protective glow. However, Ron Delite is not able to appreciate the calming aura of the safeguard. His mind still feels fuzzy, and he's struck by the troubling notion that he's forgetting something important...

As Ron is still puzzling out his next move, Diamond Dust flutters up in his face again. She bats her eyelashes in what she presumes is a seductive manner, then swoops in and smooches him on the forehead... except trying to kiss someone with a beak is no easy task, and it really looks more like she's just awkwardly tapping him on the head. Ron is about to shoo her off once more, when he's struck by a horrible stinging sensation, and he feels himself growing dizzy as Diamond siphons his energy away with her kiss. When she draws all she can take, Diamond Dust hastily retreats before Ron can give another swipe with his great claws. She daintily brushes her beak with her wing and decides that the flavour of Ron's life-force is probably an acquired taste. It's a bit too salty for her.

When she sees DDMC complete her task, Aimable eagerly sets about calling up a wicked wave to crash down on the battlers. Even the thought of harming her partner is not enough to crush her over-enthusiasm, and the ocean begins to churn and roil as an enormous wave rears up, rolling down on the island. Ron and Frick bellow in pain as the water strikes their rocky hides, leaving them soaked through. Diamond Dust is not spared either, and the tiny fairy bird is left with wet, dishevelled feathers as the wave comes down on her.

Shaking herself furiously, Frick charges towards the tiny fluffball responsible for the mess. With a roar, she swings her tail, gleaming with a metallic sheen, and strikes little Aimable head on. Aimable gives a strangled sounding squeak and goes flying backwards, bouncing along the soaked ground. She manages to find her feet again, looking somewhat dazed, and is horrified to see that the beast has even knocked some of her precious fluff off! She whimpers to herself as she frets over the damage, trying to reassure herself that the fluff can still be saved...

Ron scowls as he shakes droplets of water from his armour, but he's still left feeling damp and miserable. If only this rain would go away and he could just figure out what DDMC did to his mind. With his memory still muddled, Ron tries to do what he can with his commands and decides to punch Aimable in the face. She gives another squeak of surprise as his fist connects, reeling back dizzily. Ron gives a grunt and cracks his knuckles. The attack may not have done much damage to the fairy, but he certainly feels better for it.

Still dripping with seawater, Diamond Dust ignores the cold and focuses on her noble task of delivering smoochies to Frick. She must travel a long way to get anywhere near the long-necked beast's head, but she will not be deterred. Frick flaps her sail in annoyance as Diamond flits around her line of vision, before diving forward to deliver her kiss. Frick stomps her feet and roars as Diamond begins leeching off her energy, leaving her feeling tired and listless. 

When DDMC floats down again, Aimable sets about calling another surf up, trying to put the damage to her coat out of her mind for now. Another tremendous wave crashes down, soaking fairy and rampaging dinosaurs alike, but Ron and Frick are left worse off.

Frickin' Dragon is frickin' tired of all this water, and she's more than eager to take her displeasure out on Aimable. Her long tail shines with a metal coating, and she swings it straight at her tiny target. Aimable is sent flying again, and lands in a undignified heap. She's starting to feel like a softball after getting batted around like this, but she's relieved to see her fluffy armour is undamaged this time around.

Despite his discomfort, Ron gives a raspy chuckle at seeing Aimable getting whacked around again. Now if only he could give Diamond Dust her just desserts! But he's resigned to playing defensive for now, and his armour glistens as he reinforces it with a new coating of steel. As far as he's concerned, that's much more impressive than that stupid fluff.

*End of round two*

Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 50% 
Energy: 73%
Status: Damp, but pleased with the success of her smooch quest. *Flash Cannon spited.*
*Moves used:* Disable ~ Draining Kiss ~ Draining Kiss 

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil> @Whipped Dream

Health: 40%
Energy: 74%
Status: Sick of getting tossed around. *+ 2 Defence* 
*Moves used:* Cotton Guard ~ Surf ~ Surf

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 33% (Capped) 
Energy: 79%
Status: In a foul mood. *+ 1 attack | + 2 Defence*
*Moves used:* Nothing ~ Power-up punch ~ Iron Defence

frickin' dragon (F) <Refrigerate> @Rocky Helmet

Health: 33% (Capped) 
Energy: 57%
Status: Grumbling about frickin' fairies. *Safeguard in effect*
*Moves used:* Safeguard ~ Iron tail (Lowered Defence) ~ Iron tail



Spoiler: calcs



Disable = 4% energy
Draining Kiss = 9% damage to Ron, 6% To Frick, 3% energy each (Healed 6% and 4%)

Cotton Guard = 3% energy
Surf x2 = 16% damage each (To Ron and Frick) 12% damage (To DDMC) 5% energy

Power-up punch = 1% Damage / 3% energy
Iron defence = 2% energy

Safeguard = 2% energy (initially), 1% energy per action 
Iron tail = 12% damage (After defence boost) 13% damage (After drop) 6% energy



*Battle notes*

- Taking over from Meursault here, so let me know if I missed anything.
- Ron was left befuddled on the first action, since the move he was about to use was suddenly... not available. He recovered somewhat on the second action and just went with his next best option.
- Trick Room is in effect (1 more action). Move order is DDMC < AIM < frick < Ron.
- It is raining. (Three more actions.)
- Eifie attacks first.​


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2015)

Moves with target all (i.e. they hit teammates as well) don't actually get the spread damage reduction. It's in the old attacks guide, and I really need to find somewhere to put it now...


----------



## Byrus (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah right, gotcha. Should be fixed now.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah yes, good. You two are protected by the damage cap, and those two are not! And they don't have any draining moves besides Dream Eater! Let's show them what adorable, fluffy fairies can do!

Aimable's L'Instant Magic, start off with another *Surf*, of course. Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, that and a *Moonblast* from you should be enough to finish Ron off! If he's Protecting or Detecting, then Aimable's L'Instant Magic, I want you to give Diamond Dust Manhattan Café a *Helping Hand* so that she can *Flash Cannon* frickin' dragon hard. (I think Flash Cannon is actually Spited, by the way.) And if she's Protecting too, you two might as well *set up dual screens*. (If Ron's Enduring, though, continue plan A as normal.)

Next, you guys will have lost your Speed advantage. :C So sad. But there is nothing to fear! Aimable's L'Instant Magic, if Ron is still around and didn't use Endure last action, and if it's not sunny, go ahead and *Surf*. Otherwise use *Dazzling Gleam*. Uhhh I'm too lazy to calculate any more stuff, so just *be more fluffy* if both opponents are unhittable. At least they shouldn't be able to dig, again, since the island is tiny this round!

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, please give me another *Trick Room*. If they both Protected last action though, use *Moonblast* on Ron now if you can and he's hittable (otherwise Trick Room if you can). If you can't for whatever reason just *Flash Cannon* frickin' dragon, idk.

Finally, whatev, Aimable's L'Instant Magic go ahead and *Dazzling Gleam*, and Diamond Dust Manhattan Café give Ron a *Draining Kiss* if he's still around and hittable, otherwise use it on frickin' dragon. If all of your targets are unhittable, I dunno you guys. *Be very calm*.

Aimable's L'Instant Magic: *Surf / Helping Hand @ Diamond Dust Manhattan Café / Light Screen ~ Surf / Dazzling Gleam / Cotton Guard ~ Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind*

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café: *Moonblast @ Ron DeLite / Flash Cannon @ frickin' dragon / Reflect ~ Trick Room / Moonblast @ Ron DeLite / Flash Cannon @ frickin' dragon ~ Draining Kiss @ Ron DeLite / Draining Kiss @ frickin' dragon / Calm Mind*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 10, 2015)

> (I think Flash Cannon is actually Spited, by the way.)


 Oh, yeah, I meant to ask about that. In Meursault's reffing it seemed like the spite had gone off, but I was a little confused as to what got spited, and it wasn't mentioned in her notes. I'll add that in now.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 10, 2015)

Byrus said:


> Oh, yeah, I meant to ask about that. In Meursault's reffing it seemed like the spite had gone off, but I was a little confused as to what got spited, and it wasn't mentioned in her notes. I'll add that in now.


Yeah, I keep forgetting. It's actually DDMC's Flash Cannon that's Spited, I think. Well, Aimable doesn't learn it, and the Spite was used one on of my team, so it's got to be.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 17, 2015)

sighs at these movepools. sighs at self, getting wrecked by small fairies

Ron: You've got pretty simple commands; Protect, then put up a small Sub as soon as the Trick Room fades. If it's gone by the third action, put up another, but if it's still there, try an Iron Head at Aimable. let'sssss just try to survive this round lol

Ron: *Protect ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Substitute (10%) / Iron Head @ Aimable*

frick: Uhhhh let's try to get as much damage as possible before we come crashing down, so Mirror Coat that Flash Cannon back at DDMC, then Hyper Beam at Aimable. and then put a small Sub up if you're not too tired to do so, otherwise just chill.

frick: *Mirror Coat (@ DDMC) ~ Hyper Beam @ Aimable ~ Substitute (10%) / Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, Draining Kiss makes contact, right? I totally forgot about the Rocky Helmet (I've totally forgotten about everything in the last couple of months, really), but it looks like it wasn't factored in last round. Ouch, such rejection. Poor Diamond Dust Manhattan Café.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 24, 2015)

Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 48% 
Energy: 73%
Status: Damp, but pleased with the success of her smooch quest. *Flash Cannon spited.*

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil> @Whipped Dream

Health: 40%
Energy: 74%
Status: Sick of getting tossed around. *+ 2 Defence* 

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 33% (Capped) 
Energy: 79%
Status: In a foul mood. *+ 1 attack | + 2 Defence*

frickin' dragon (F) <Refrigerate> @Rocky Helmet

Health: 33% (Capped) 
Energy: 57%
Status: Grumbling about frickin' fairies. *Safeguard in effect*

*Round three*

Not eager to get soaked again, Ron quickly generates a translucent shield around himself, forming a semi-solid dome. He peers through the shimmering barrier at his foes, and Aimable glares back at him, seemingly miffed that he doesn't want to ride another sick wave. Well, that's _fine_ then, she thinks, she'll just cheer on DDMC as she fires off some pretty shiny stuff. She shouts and squeals happily, singing DDMC praises as she channels bright sparks of energy her way.

Delighted by her partner's encouragement, Diamond Dust gives a happy chirp and fires a blindingly bright stream of silver particles at Frick. Frickin' Dragon tenses up as she sees the flash cannon blasting towards her, knowing it's going to really hurt, but this time she's got a trick up her sleeve. As she braces herself, a glistening coat of many colours surrounds her, shining brightly. As the steel energy passes through the mirror coat, Frick gives a roar of pain, but the colours surrounding her grow more intense, pulsing with pure energy as they send out a retaliating blast. The beam from the mirror coat is much brighter than the original attack, and poor DDMC feels like her eyes have been burned out by the sheer intensity of it. But it's nothing compared to how painful it is, and DDMC is effortlessly tossed backwards by the blast, feathers flying as she's left scorched and seared by the barrage of multi-coloured light. 

Aimable gives another squeal, but it's one of horror this time, as she's sees how badly DDMC has been wounded. She's too busy fussing over her partner to notice, but the psychic energy warping the air has now faded away, twisting reality back to its proper state. Frick and Ron certainly notice the effects, however, and Ron grunts in approval as he feels energy flowing back to his limbs. While his opponents are preoccupied, he sinks his claws into the ground, rapidly tearing up clods of earth. He roughly smashes them together, sending muck flying, and moulds them into the rough outline of a Tyranitar. With that done, he breathes some life into his creation, and it gives a slight shudder, before its hollow eyes light up with a faint spark. The pounding rain makes the muck glueing it together even gooier, and the thing ends up resembling a shambling swamp monster.

Despite the trick room fading, Frick still finds herself moving slower than she'd like, her body weakened by her numerous wounds. Her drooping sail fin has turned pale blue, and her tail is dragging limply against the ground. She's not about to give up just yet, though, and an orange orb of light begins to form in her open jaws as she charges up another powerful beam. The orb continues to grow in size as Frick puts all of her energy into it, before she fires it off in one concentrated blast. As she does, the freezing chill from her body seeps into the attack, endowing it with ice energy. Aimable is still checking on the super-fried DDMC, and she's completely caught off guard by the mighty blast. She is hurled backwards by the impact, bouncing along like a fluffy football. 

But even after being blasted by mighty beams of light, Aimable remains as adorable as ever, her cotton coat relatively intact, if a little charred. She stubbornly picks herself up and lets out a high-pitched screech as she summons up yet another wave down on the battlers. Ron's substitute senses the danger immediately, and Ron allows it to throw itself over him, shielding him with its goopy body. The wave crashes down, washing over the island and taking Ron's heroic substitute with it, leaving nothing but foamy water and wet grass in its wake. Ron gives a sigh of relief, deciding it was a wise decision not getting attached to that thing. And to think, he was considering naming it!

While the battering of seawater leaves Diamond Dust soaked and shivering, it does serve as an effective wake-up call. She shakily floats upwards, her feathers completely askew and slightly blackened, and blearily surveys the destruction before her. Her eyes glow a bright pink, and the air begins to distort as waves of psychic energy pour forth, twisting the very fabric of time and space. Ron and Frick groan in annoyance as they feel their limbs grow heavy, slowing their movement once again.

Aimable finds herself feeling a little peppier now that her beloved partner in crime is back in the air. She expresses her happiness in a burst of pink light, full of glittering fairy dust. Frick and Ron most definitely don't appreciate the display, though, and they both cry out, blinking rapidly against the glare of the light. Frick groans and sways from side to side, while Ron shoots her a concerned glance. Already badly battered by water and steel, the dazzling gleam is just enough to push Frick over the edge, sending her toppling to earth with a thunderous crash. 

Dragon hastily recalls her frickin' dragon to free up some space on the tiny island, while Ron looks on morosely. The thought of actually losing to these fluffy pink fairies is humiliating, and puts him in an even fouler mood than before. As he sulks, a dishevelled DDMC silently flits up beside him, ready to deliver another kiss. She gives a small giggle and taps her beak against his head, causing Ron to bellow furiously and thrash about. Diamond Dust drains her fill and abruptly leaves, another subject successfully smooched. 

Reeling blindly in pain, Ron knows he's in no condition to spend a drop of energy making a substitute. Growling weakly, he stamps his way towards Aimable, his eyes narrowed in rage. A silver sheen coats his head and the rocky spines crowning it, before he rams into the startled Aimable. Her fluffy coat absorbs some of the blow, but she's still left smarting after the impact. 

*End of round three*

Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 19% (Capped)
Energy: 57%
Status: Circling her prey like an adorable, fluffy pink vulture. *Flash Cannon spited.*
*Moves used:* Flash Cannon @ Frick ~ Trick Room ~ Draining Kiss @ Ron

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil> @Whipped Dream

Health: 9%
Energy: 63%
Status: Ready to end it. *+ 2 Defence* 
*Moves used:* Helping Hand ~ Surf ~ Dazzling Gleam

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 3% 
Energy: 67%
Status: Ready to fall over.
*Moves used:* Protect ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Iron Head @ Aimable

frickin' dragon (F) <Refrigerate> @Rocky Helmet

Health: 0% 
Energy: 24%
Status: Knocked out!
*Moves used:* Mirror Coat ~ Hyper Beam @ Aimable ~ lolNOPE



Spoiler: calcs



Flash Cannon = 24% damage / 8% energy
Trick Room = 5% energy
Draining Kiss = 9% damage / 3% energy (Healed 6% health)

Helping Hand = 3% energy
Surf = 16% damage (To Ron and Frick) 12% damage (To DDMC) / 5% energy
Dazzling Gleam = 12% damage to Ron / 8% damage to frick / 3% energy

Mirror Coat = 48% damage / 24% energy
Hyper Beam = 20% damage / 11% energy

Protect = 2% energy
Substitute = 10% health / 5 energy
Iron Head = 11% damage / 5% energy



*Battle notes*

- Trick Room is in effect. (Five more actions) Move order is DDMC < AIM < frick < Ron.
- Factored in the rocky helmet damage from last round.
- Applied the 25% reduction for dazzling gleam's spread damage.
- Ron's substitute just saved him from going down this round.
- Ron didn't have enough health left to make a sub on the last action, so he went for iron head.
- Kinda had a headache writing this, so hopefully I haven't fucked up too much... Also, not proofread, so please don't laugh at any typos. :D (I'll fix this up properly tomorrow.)
- Dragon attacks first.​


----------



## Dragon (Aug 24, 2015)

haHAHA okay

Ron: Take a deep breath. And then charge headfirst at Aimable with all the strength you can muster. just. you've got a good 400 pounds on her, so smash her with all your body weight and magic head metal, send her flying into the fucking ocean??? And if you can do all this while screaming, that would be ideal please. One last push, buddy. gg

*Giga Impact + Superpower + Iron Head @ Aimable*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 24, 2015)

HAHA yes good

Come on, Aimable's L'Instant Magic, be a good friend. This is a playdate, after all! Give an ace thief a hand.

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café, once those two are done brawling, kill Ron off with your 38-BP Gyro Ball. SHAME. SHAME. SHAME. (ding ding ding)

(guess who finished watching GoT last night)

Aimable: *Helping Hand @ Ron ~ die ~ die*
Diamond Dust: *Gyro Ball @ Ron ~ Fairy Wind @ Ron ~ Tackle @ Ron*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 28, 2015)

Eifie [OO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 19% (Capped)
Energy: 57%
Status: Circling her prey like an adorable, fluffy pink vulture. *Flash Cannon spited.*

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil> @Whipped Dream

Health: 9%
Energy: 63%
Status: Ready to end it. *+ 2 Defence* 

Dragon [OO]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 3% 
Energy: 67%
Status: Ready to fall over.

*Round four*

Estatic at their swiftly approaching victory, Aimable begins to cheer DDMC on once again, bright sparks of energy bouncing off her coat. DDMC hums to herself as she savours her partner's energy boost, but doesn't act just yet...

Looking considerably less chipper than his opponents, Ron Delite lumbers forward with a mighty roar. The look on his face is almost murderous as his anger boils within him, lending him the energy to perform one final, deadly manoeuvr. A blazing aura surrounds him as he builds up the tremendous amount of energy he needs, and his head becomes coated with a silver sheen of steel. Still roaring crazily, he then charges towards Aimable with all the grace of a toppling building. Despite the obvious danger, Aimable does not stop her cheer-leading act, not until Ron finally headbutts her into oblivion. The tiny cotton ball goes sailing through the air, her tongue lolling goofily out of her mouth as she goes. Alas, she does not quite reach the sea as Ron intended, but she does bop her head quite hard as she lands, much to Ron's contentment.

As Ron slows to a halt, panting heavily, DDMC advances on him, ready to put her fallen partner's energy to good use. A silver sheen of her own coats her feathers, and she tucks her tiny wings in before she hurls herself forward, chirping in triumph. Ron is so hurt and exhausted that he doesn't even regonise the thing hurtling towards him at first. Is he under attack by some out of control disco ball?! He has little time to contemplate the absurdity of the situation before he is smacked in the face by DDMC, sending him toppling to the ground with a tremendous thump. Her victory attained, DDMC stops her rolling and perches atop the fallen beast, idly preening her messy feathers.

Eifie [XO]
Diamond Dust Manhattan Café (F) <Healer, Aroma Veil> @Sachet

Health: 19% 
Energy: 55%
Status: YES. TIME TO FEAST.

Aimable's l'Instant Magic (F) <Sweet Veil> @Whipped Dream

Health: 0%
Energy: 63%
Status: Knocked out! 

Dragon [XX]
Ron DeLite (M) <Sand Stream> @Lucky Egg

Health: 0% 
Energy: 67%
Status: Knocked out!

*Battle notes*

- God, I'm sorry it took four days to write a measly paragraph or two, I don't even have a proper excuse for this laziness lol
- So, for reference, Aimable knocked out Frick, so she gets 2 exp/happiness, Ron Delite knocked out Aimable, so he gets 3 exp/2 happiness thanks to his lucky egg, DDMC knocked out Ron, so she gets 2 exp/happiness, and frickin' dragon gets 1 exp/happiness.
- Eifie gets $16, Dragon gets $8. I split the ref prize of $10 with Meursault. DB can handle that stuff. Good game, guys.

EDIT- I'm listed as the ref, but I don't think I have the option to close this battle? So, I dunno if Meursault has the option to close it or something..​


----------



## nastypass (Aug 28, 2015)

I just checked; I do not have the ability to close it either.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

yes, beauteous (I was 100% serious about actually using Helping Hand on Ron though)

That's weird, you should be able to close it... I'll ask Zhorken, I guess.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 28, 2015)

Eifie said:


> yes, beauteous (I was 100% serious about actually using Helping Hand on Ron though)
> 
> That's weird, you should be able to close it... I'll ask Zhorken, I guess.


Oh, oops, I misunderstood. Poor DDMC, though... would she have been able to live with the betrayal? D:

Yeah, it's giving me the option to create the thread rather than close it. Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

Ohhh, Meursault never did it then. Give it the link to this thread, then you should be able to close it as normal.

Diamond Dust Manhattan Café would surely understand! After all, this is but a play date. What's a helping hand among friends?!


----------

